# Spiderman Morales: inserita propaganda BLM.



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

Spiderman Morales, gioco di lancio per Playstation 5, avrà al suo interno una serie di missioni secondarie ispirate al movimento BLM.
Dopo aver completato le missioni, in cui Miles Morales dovrà risolvere i problemi dei cittadini di New York, in particolare quelli del quartiere di Harlem, si sbloccherà il costume Uptown Pride, giallo e nero come i colori del movimento, e un grande murale di inneggiamento ai Black Lives Matter.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Spiderman Morales, gioco di lancio per Playstation 5, avrà al suo interno una serie di missioni secondarie ispirate al movimento BLM.
> Dopo aver completato le missioni, in cui Miles Morales dovrà risolvere i problemi dei cittadini di New York, in particolare quelli del quartiere di Harlem, si sbloccherà il costume Uptown Pride, giallo e nero come i colori del movimento, e un grande murale di inneggiamento ai Black Lives Matter.



Ampiamente previsto.

La missione del nuovo film di 007 sarà, come già detto, sventare un attentato ad una manifestazione gay pride.


----------



## Mika (7 Novembre 2020)

Per fortuna che sto giro per motivi finanziari non prenderò alcuna consolle ma anche se avessi i soldi per farlo con cavolo che prendo consolle e giochi, piuttosto rispolvero la Playstation e mi rimetto a giocare a FF7 e FF8.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Novembre 2020)

Il mondo è finito. Non c'è più maniera di recuperare.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

State lontani dai giochi e film USA dei prossimi anni. Io già lo sto facendo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

Vedevo solo adesso un video tutorial del remake di Demon's Soul, e come esempio per l'editor del personaggio hanno creato una donna nera con capelli quasi rasati, sotto l'armatura


----------



## Swaitak (7 Novembre 2020)

peggio per loro, perderanno soldi a lungo andare


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Novembre 2020)

Ormai c'è propaganda ovunque, anche Netflix è inguardabile, qualsiasi serie tv deve avere almeno degli stranosessuali in scene esplicite e dei personaggi neri inutili o protagonisti dalle capacità recitative discutibili


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Novembre 2020)

Il mondo sta andando in questa direzione e lottare non serve a nulla.


----------



## Djici (7 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ampiamente previsto.
> 
> La missione del nuovo film di 007 sarà, come già detto, sventare un attentato ad una manifestazione gay pride.



Io vorrei sapere quale sarebbe la reazione di certe persone ad un gioco dove per esempio devi impedire ad un messicano di entrare negli USA 
Ovviamente ci sarebbe la possibilità di fare la stessa cosa nel Mediterraneo.

Ma la propaganda e ovunque.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Novembre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> peggio per loro, perderanno soldi a lungo andare




In realtà non è quello l'obiettivo. Perderanno magari i soldi della gente con più anni sulle spalle, ma l'influenza culturale sulle nuove generazioni agisce e si radica sempre di più. Stanno facendo un ottimo lavoro. 

Il target ragazzi non siamo noi, ma tutte le giovani generazioni, li sta roba attecchisce sul serio e plasma il pensiero.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Novembre 2020)

La propaganda multiculturalista al suo apice, l'elogio del politically correct-pensiero unico in azione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In realtà non è quello l'obiettivo. Perderanno magari i soldi della gente con più anni sulle spalle, ma l'influenza culturale sulle nuove generazioni agisce e si radica sempre di più. Stanno facendo un ottimo lavoro.
> 
> Il target ragazzi non siamo noi, ma tutte le giovani generazioni, li sta roba attecchisce sul serio e plasma il pensiero.



Concordo, Spiderman per molti ragazzini è una religione.


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In realtà non è quello l'obiettivo. Perderanno magari i soldi della gente con più anni sulle spalle, ma l'influenza culturale sulle nuove generazioni agisce e si radica sempre di più. Stanno facendo un ottimo lavoro.
> 
> Il target ragazzi non siamo noi, ma tutte le giovani generazioni, li sta roba attecchisce sul serio e plasma il pensiero.



Operazione mondiale balilla 2.0.


----------



## IDRIVE (7 Novembre 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ormai c'è propaganda ovunque, anche Netflix è inguardabile, qualsiasi serie tv deve avere almeno degli stranosessuali in scene esplicite e dei personaggi neri inutili o protagonisti dalle capacità recitative discutibili



Per non parlare poi del campionato NBA da quando si è trasferito nella bolla a Disneyland per concludere la stagione...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Novembre 2020)

Vabbè alla fine sin dal fumetto Morales in quanto di colore ha sempre trattato tematiche del genere.
Sarebbe stato molto più grave in un gioco con Peter Parker


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Vabbè alla fine sin dal fumetto Morales in quanto di colore ha sempre trattato tematiche del genere.
> Sarebbe stato molto più grave in un gioco con Peter Parker



Collaborano assieme nel gioco.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Collaborano assieme nel gioco.



Si si lo so, intenso proprio con un gioco dove il protagonista è Peter Parker


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2020)

Io non so più che dire...
Neanche una vichinga con il volto sfregiato va bene... una vichinga sfregiata nel medioevo adesso è prendere in giro un disabile...


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io non so più che dire...
> Neanche una vichinga con il volto sfregiato va bene... una vichinga sfregiata nel medioevo adesso è prendere in giro un disabile...


Sono tutti impazziti. Ho apprezzato, invece, il fatto che la CD Projekt abbia detto di non voler mettere in mezzo la politica a Cyberpunk 2077. Speriamo siano di parola.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono tutti impazziti. Ho apprezzato, invece, il fatto che la CD Projekt abbia detto di non voler mettere in mezzo la politica a Cyberpunk 2077. Speriamo siano di parola.



Infatti è in corso una crociata di accusa "transfobica" (???) da parte di comunità videoludiche feccia come Resetera, stanno massacrando lo staff e incitano a boicottare il prodotto.

Altro che la sconfitta di Trump avrebbe placato gli animi di sta gente, è sempre peggio.


----------



## nik10jb (15 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Infatti è in corso una crociata di accusa "transfobica" (???) da parte di comunità videoludiche feccia come Resetera, stanno massacrando lo staff e incitano a boicottare il prodotto.
> 
> Altro che la sconfitta di Trump avrebbe placato gli animi di sta gente, è sempre peggio.



Ero già convinto al 99% di prendere cyberpunk! Ora dopo questa notizia faccio subito il pre-order! E lo prenderò su Stadia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Infatti è in corso una crociata di accusa "transfobica" (???) da parte di comunità videoludiche feccia come Resetera, stanno massacrando lo staff e incitano a boicottare il prodotto.
> 
> Altro che la sconfitta di Trump avrebbe placato gli animi di sta gente, è sempre peggio.



Sono ridicoli. Politica (di questo tipo, non quella seria) in film e videogiochi porta buone critiche ma l'utente normale se ne frega e di conseguenza certi prodotti falliscono. Tipo il remake orrendo di Ghostbusters.

Fortunamente un gioco, che vuole semplicemente essere un buon gioco, come Cyberpunk a livello commerciale sara un successo fenomenale. Dopo Witcher 3 é scontato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sono ridicoli. Politica (di questo tipo, non quella seria) in film e videogiochi porta buone critiche ma l'utente normale se ne frega e di conseguenza certi prodotti falliscono. Tipo il remake orrendo di Ghostbusters.
> 
> Fortunamente un gioco, che vuole semplicemente essere un buon gioco, come Cyberpunk a livello commerciale sara un successo fenomenale. Dopo Witcher 3 é scontato.



Ma poi, tralasciando la politica, i CDRP non meritano un trattamento così.
Sono una delle software house più oneste e "consumer friendly" che abbiano mai calpestato la scena.

Hanno ascoltato sempre i feedback, sinceri, umili e diretti con i clienti, rilasciato le patch in tempi rapidi, niente porcherie o ladrate come microtransazioni o espansioni a prezzi truffa (quelle di Witcher3, a prezzi contenuti, sono praticamente due giochi nuovi, la EA delle cose così te le farebbe pagare 70 euro l'una).
Se sputiamo anche su di loro, allora non meritiamo nulla.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma poi, tralasciando la politica, i CDRP non meritano un trattamento così.
> Sono una delle software house più oneste e "consumer friendly" che abbiano mai calpestato la scena.
> 
> Hanno ascoltato sempre i feedback, sinceri, umili e diretti con i clienti, rilasciato le patch in tempi rapidi, niente porcherie o ladrate come microtransazioni o espansioni a prezzi truffa (quelle di Witcher3, a prezzi contenuti, sono praticamente due giochi nuovi, la EA delle cose così te le farebbe pagare 70 euro l'una).
> Se sputiamo anche su di loro, allora non meritiamo nulla.



Il problema é chi fa questo tipe di critiche stile 'radical chic'...giornalisti e perbenisti. Della qualita di un gioco o della 'customer friendliness' generale se ne fregano ben poco, conta solo l'agenda politica. L'esempio di Valhalla / Ubisoft é perfetto. Un azienda orribile sotto ogni punto di vista con giochi spesso noiosi e diverse microtransactions....ma tutto cio é ok se poi sono politically correct.

I consumatori 'normali' che vogliono semplicemente buoni giochi con buone storie sono contenti di CDPR, come siamo noi due direi. 
Se poi un personaggio del gioco é - per esempio - gay o no frega ben poco, se tutto sembra parte organica del gioco e della storia del gioco (come Bill in The Last of Us 1).


----------

